# << Friday Pics >>



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll play along this week.
First one is my 5 month old German Shepherd Sitting in my lap. 
Second one is a Cell Phone pic of the sun coming up over Anahuac.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Compromised fishing*

My truck was broke a couple weeks back, so I had to opt for pier fishing at a buddy's house. I caught a slam the first night, then brought the girls back the second night. They had a blast catching sand trout, little speckled trout, and croaker.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Texas High School football.

Creek beat Dickenson 

JV 19-14


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That kid better quit walking. Looks like he missed a block and gave up.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, I did not notice that until I put the pics up. 11 missed the block on my kid and he just started walking around. The Dickenson coach was mad at a few of his players. The coach made some kids do up downs during the game. I have never seen that before during a game. He was a little mad.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My son #45


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zach and I went gigging for the first time with Capt. Josh last night. We had a really good time and he was very patient with a couple of noobs. We got a full limit and yours personally missed the saddle blanket of the evening, not by and inch, but by a good foot. I swear I heard that fish laughing when it swam off. It was sure nice to be out of this heat for a change, and the water wasn't in the best of shape, but our guide showed us how to take advantage of it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas Mesquite


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*misc pix*

just pix of my lil one, fishing, and my lil killer dog "cookie"


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Pictures from our recent hunting trip in New Mexico. I already posted a bunch of pics in the hunting board, but these are the high lights including my dad, brother and myself with our prong horns. The last pic is my youngest son with a 25.5 inch red he caught last Sunday.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

more pixhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pictures from DC trip

Matthew at the Roosevelt Memorial
Korean War Memorial
Wall at Vietnam Memorial with image of Washington Monument
Bugler playing Taps at 9/11 Pentagon Memorial Event
Helo flying over 9/11 event
Sandy's bench at the 9/11 Pentagon Memorial
Again
Great Uncle's headstone at Arlington


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Getting ready for Christmas early*

A few pens I've made getting ready for the Christmas season.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

More Pics from DC trip

Flag at the Pentagon
Changing of the Guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
Sign
Tomb
Guard


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son playing linebacker and getting a solo tackle.
Tackle in the back field. 
Doing some blocking now.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*Texas Motor Speedway 9/16 & 9/17*

World Dirt Track championship was held at Texas motor speedway last weekend, we had rain fri nite cancelling the event untill the following morning and by 8;30 am we were racing,, until about midnight , after overcoming a flat tire and a black flag we made it to the feature race. 26 mod`s out of 103 were in the feature and we finished the race 15th starting 24th. Deer Creek Speedway this weekend in Spring Valley MN for alot of the racers , but the 18s cant make it, gotta work but it sure is fun getting to beat some of the big boys of dirt track racing


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

1) My lil princess and her first year of soccer.
2) She's getting ready to start the drive down field
3) Pic my wife sent me Monday or Tuesday - her annual trip to Galvetraz with her girl friend. Sure would have liked to been there, for the fishing of course. 
4) My beautiful wife being herself.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

the chick knealt down by the car in the last pic appears to have a BODY on her!!! if that's your wife/girlfriend...sorry, but also not sorry at the same time! looks like a good time.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was at the very first mod race they had there. That was my first time to race on a track that big also. Good times. Big roller motor uncorked! It was fun.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

HC said:


> Texas High School football.
> 
> Creek beat Dickenson
> 
> JV 19-14


Whats goin on in the first pic. looks like the two backs are trying to catch the snap


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sabine Lighthouse...


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Whats goin on in the first pic. looks like the two backs are trying to catch the snap


Maybe like a wildcatter...


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Gar I shot with my bow a while back.
Putting out the decs
Teal
Banded bird from Tuesday morning hunt.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My 1968 Avion camper project continues.
pulled the sink and stove to replace the left wing.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sargent Mon Eve


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

7th grade football!!! Youngest son is starting fullback and got his first td this week in a 27 0 victory over the evil clute something or anothers!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Boys and I went on a teal/gator hunt last Sunday and good times were had by all.

Scanning the horizon



















Oldest boy with the "Im a better shot than you" look










Ready to go again!










Youngest with his 7.5 footer










Oldest with a 6.5 footer


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Elliott Sims Pennington
9/17/11
6 lbs. 14 oz.
20.75"





































Elliott and I planning our first offshore trip










Elliott and mom on their first dog walk at the river










Elliott with his great grandmother










Cousins


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Good looking kiddo Waverider! My son is 1.5 and can't wait to get him in the salt too.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Its' Lunch time...

Asian BBQ with a Plum Sauce

Venison Tamale Pie

Caldo Verde Portuguese Soup

Kung Pao ( Another Daughters Fav )

$ 2.98 fill up ( a bit relieved at the pump )


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1-4. Out with the camper in with the camp house.

5. Angus filet mignons Now thats how you eat at the deer lease. MMMMMM.

6. The camp owl. He is not scared of people at all.

7. Sadie posing for her pic.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool pics SWS!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> Whats goin on in the first pic. looks like the two backs are trying to catch the snap[/QUOTE
> 
> The Dickenson center had issues all day with the snap.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

My neighbor took this pic out of Bastop in HWY 71.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

kurt68 said:


> My neighbor took this pic out of Bastop in HWY 71.


Holy Sheet.... Great reminder of what has happened and is still going on...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

One of our trips to Cabo


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Dove hunt today in South Zone...

1. Sunrise
2. new accessory on gun
3. Movin on through
4. Got a few... Beautiful fall morning this morning...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It hasn't changed much since I lived there from 1970-72. Oil wells and all. I lived on a 1953 32' Owens in this marina in Wilmington Ca.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=139d4klve&sigi=114gbl3i8&.crumb=4tWNDcfDJmd


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My new ride as of today. Got transferred back to Station Two as they needed another Water Rescue boat operator. 


















Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

waverider said:


> Elliott Sims Pennington
> 9/17/11
> 6 lbs. 14 oz.
> 20.75"


Tom,

Your photos are unbelievable. I always make it a point to check out your website from time to time. Stunning work my friend.... stunning....

AND CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

the love of my life i never get tired of this pic


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's called "Bokeh".

Roughly translated, a blurry background.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my fish tank


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just some random pics.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Night Dinner... yup*

Lobstah Thermidor.. $6.99 # H-Mart fresh from Montuck NY...

Added ingrediant priceless to the taste...


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks! I really appreciate it...

I have some new stuff I need to add to my site...

Cheers,

tp



justinsfa said:


> Tom,
> 
> Your photos are unbelievable. I always make it a point to check out your website from time to time. Stunning work my friend.... stunning....
> 
> AND CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

1,2. My little girl
3. My boy 
4. Good night of poker
5. Criter caught in my front yard






































-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> my fish tank


That thing in the 4th picture looks like a vinegaroon(sp). Like half spider have scorpion. We have them in the Mojave desert and they're nasty. I will probably have nightmares now! Ewwwwwww


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> That thing in the 4th picture looks like a vinegaroon(sp). Like half spider have scorpion. We have them in the Mojave desert and they're nasty. I will probably have nightmares now! Ewwwwwww


Nope camel spider aka sun scorpion same family as the vinegaroon. We caught some vin's in the mojave desert at ft erwin last year during training. This one is one of the thousands i have caught here in colorado springs


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

nick ur kids r awsome wish mine were still that lil---please sckool me in how to catch those freakin dillos



atcNick said:


> 1,2. My little girl
> 3. My boy
> 4. Good night of poker
> 5. Criter caught in my front yard
> ...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Andy. They're great kids.

The dillo wars is something I've been fighting since I lived down the street from you. But this is the first one I've actually caught. I used a live animal trap to catch this one. The way we caught it was a little unusual. We saw him out there in the evening and me and my wife ran out with hoes and rakes and we cornered him in the flower beds. I set the traps out (i have 2) along any obvious escape routes and then we just chased him out of the bed. We got lucky cause he ran straight into the trap.

Most of my neighbors have problems with them. The guy across the street caught one by placing the trap along their usual digging spots and baited it with night crawlers stuffed in a piece of old panty hose. He caught another one with a big landing net.

They're pretty blind from what I hear and you can almost walk up on one if you're quiet.


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

fishNwithfish said:


> Nope camel spider aka sun scorpion same family as the vinegaroon. We caught some vin's in the mojave desert at ft erwin last year during training. This one is one of the thousands i have caught here in colorado springs


In that picture it looks just like the ones in the Mojave desert. I spent a lot of time at Ft. Irwin years ago. It's kind of the butt crack of the U.S. I grew up in Ridgecrest/China Lake NAWC. Their land butts up to Ft. Irwin's. I'm sure Colorado Springs is much nicer!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

nice morning


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Last week, puttin the hammer down on a 30lb crackfish with the E7/gold Sprite in SA Bay.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> In that picture it looks just like the ones in the Mojave desert. I spent a lot of time at Ft. Irwin years ago. It's kind of the butt crack of the U.S. I grew up in Ridgecrest/China Lake NAWC. Their land butts up to Ft. Irwin's. I'm sure Colorado Springs is much nicer!


yeah colorado springs is nicer but its not tx lol i have been to NTC 4 times in the past 2 years. we get camel spiders here just like they do in afghan or iraq just not as big.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

fishNwithfish said:


> Nope camel spider aka sun scorpion same family as the vinegaroon. We caught some vin's in the mojave desert at ft erwin last year during training. This one is one of the thousands i have caught here in colorado springs


what do ya do with them after catching????exterminate, i hope????


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

chucktx said:


> what do ya do with them after catching????exterminate, i hope????


Sometimes we fight them or find other insects to fight with them like black widows or brown recluses. I sprayed one with starter fluid and lit it on fire and it ran for a little while on fire. I know im mean lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is sorta fast.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/2/QUPke88afO0


----------

